

Where can I buy a giant white board in the South Bay? - fyaqub

Does anyone know where I can purchase some giant whiteboards that are used in startup offices/schools?  I've been to a few stores but no one seems to carry them in stock (only online).
======
mindcrime
I'm not sure about a _real_ whiteboard, but if you can settle for something
that suffices as a cheap alternative, go to like Lowes or Home Depot and pick
up a 4x8 sheet of the white shower-wall stuff. Dry erase marker ink comes off
of that pretty easy, as long as you don't let it dry in place for an eternity.
And even then, some Windex will clean it up OK.

You could also look into a bucket of the "Whiteboard Paint"[1] that lets you
turn any wall (that you can paint) into a Whiteboard. (Or, I suppose you could
slap a coat of this stuff onto a sheet of plywood or something, if you can't
paint an entire wall).

[1]: <http://www.rustoleum.com/cbgproduct.asp?pid=128>

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Most whiteboards are just the stuff you get from Home Depot (called melanine)
with a frame, unless you get the super expensive ones that are made of metal
or glass. I've used a 4'x8' one from Home Depot for years and it only cost me
$12. Works awesome, haven't had any issues or ghosting

------
toeknee123
Craigslist! I got a huge 10x4 ft one for $80 for our office. Probably would
have costed over 300 new. The struggle was bringing it back.

Buying a new one is extremely expensive!

Here is a good one: <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/3073429940.html>

------
jmcguckin
I visited an office today where they had a continuous strip of whiteboard on
all walls. It was actually painted on the wall.

------
philip1209
I have a couple Whiteyboards in my apartment:

<http://whiteyboard.com>

Removable sticker whiteboards that come rolled like a poster. They work well,
and I think that they look natural because they take the texture of the wall.
Fairly priced relative to whiteboards.

------
tonyjwang
I used idea paint to create whiteboard walls:

www.ideapaint.com

~~~
tylerlh
This is so awesome

------
philiphodgen
We just bought some stick-on-the-wall whiteboard stuff from
www.whiteyboard.com and it is great. Also cheap.

